# Setting up the barn for kidding - a few questions!



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

So our 7 does are due in about a month and we're needing to get the kidding stalls set up. I'm wanting some opinions on what would be the best way to do it. It's our first kiddings in about 4 years - so we're very excited :wahoo:

*Reasoning for separating the does;*
The reason we will be bringing our does into the barn is because 5 out of 7 of our does are first timers. We want to be able to let them bond with their babies and give them a nice place to rest. We also want to be able to be there and help if anything goes wrong.

*Our Facilities;*

We have room for four 12x12 kidding stalls in our 5 stall barn. We currently have 1 heat lamp, but plan on getting five more and making more heating barrels.

We have an 8x8 chain-link dog run that could be easily converted into a kidding pen. We also have three 12'(L)x4'(H) hog panels that also could be converted into a kidding pen.

Water & electricity easily available.

*Questions;*

I'm planning to use straw as bedding, is that the best option?

One of the stalls we will be using dirt as the flooring, the others have mats - will the dirt be okay? (Straw will be placed over the dirt.)

The two extra stalls in option 1 have concrete as flooring, will that be okay if I pile up the straw?

Will it hurt the goats to sanitize everything in the stalls when cleaning them out for set up? (As in pine-sol for the walls and mats.) This would be done this week so it would have a month to air out.

*Our options;*

*Option 1*

Use four 12x12 stalls for four of the does. Make a 10x10 stall out of the hog panels for another doe and use the chain link dog run for the last doe.

*Option 2*

Use the four 12x12 stalls for all 7 does and just put two in three of the stalls, and one in the other. Might be nice for them to have a friend?

*Option 3*

Set up two extra pens like option 1, but keep the does together (two in each 12x12) and then separate when they look like they are about to kid.

*Which option would you choose? Or any different ideas?*

Pictures below are the layout of the two options (didn't do one for option 3), the barn aisle way, the inside of the stalls (just regular 12x12 horse stalls, and the heat barrel we made for some kids last year.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Wow, nice barn! Looks good to me but mine's like a plywood shed. Plywood floors, too. Weather permitting, does can kid outside no problem. Dirt or concrete floor should be fine. Just make the bedding thick and clean up the dirtied straw afterwards. Others here might have higher standards than me though.. Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe do the first option with availability to separate out if needed. We really can't predict how they will do. I would just be prepared for everyone to be by themselves if need be.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

@grindylo; We love our barn - so nice to have during the winter. We might let the older, more experienced does kid out in the pasture, but still deciding. We definitely want the younger does in the barn so we can monitor them.

@ksalvagno; I agree, no one can tell us how they are going to do (crossing our fingers all will go smoothly), but just hoping for opinions on how you would set it up yourself!


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice barn.
12x12 is a really big stall. They will have more than enough room in a 12x6.
I have 2 that are 4x8 and 2 are 5x8. The 4x8 is snug if I am in there with them but that's only when I want to give meds, feed and my bride wants to play. (with the goats not me)
I wouldn't recommend keeping 2 in the same stall during or after kidding.
I kept 2 prego does in same stall during feeding and at night till just a few days ago when they both got 2 weeks from delivery and they began to fight dangerously.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

@Survey0r; Perfect! Exactly what I was wanting to know  Our original plan was to seperate the stalls into two kidding pens each, but we just wanted them to be more spread out. I think we are going to have them all in seperate pens during and after kidding, so thank you for the insight! 

Not sure when the best time would be to put momma and kid(s) back out after kidding? Three-ish days maybe?


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

LOL I'm afraid I can't help you there. Last year we had no kidding stalls. They all kidded in the pasture and there was no problem.
Now that we are so much more knowledgeable we put in 4 kidding stalls and 2 separate paddocks to graze and exercise. I now know sooo much more that I was gonna move the 1st that kidded, then leave the paddocks vacant for about a month till the 2nd set of does kidded. Needless to say that hasn't worked out very well.
Kept them separate for 3 weeks till we gave the CD&T and Baycox. Tried to put them back with rest of the herd and all %*+# broke loose. I had 2 does that kidded within 5 days and those two fought so bad when I tried to put them together I thought one would kill the other. So put the two of them in with the rest of the herd--4 other does 2 dominate ones and 2 that are expecting soon and fighting amongst everybody commenced???
Gonna wait a couple of more weeks and just let them all have at it, the kids will survive if mommas kill each other. The next 2 I have to kid in 2 and 3 weeks I will only separate for a day or two till kids are mobile. If that doesn't work the rest will be having kids in the pasture. 
Good luck, maybe someone else can help with this.


----------



## Clairepaws (Feb 2, 2016)

This is totally off topic but I would love to know the dimensions of your barn and what materials it's made of? I'm going to be getting a new barn soonish and I'm not sure what it should be made of or how big I want it.


----------

